# iPAQ hp 4150



## robg1969 (Oct 20, 2008)

_I have a HP iPAQ 4150 pocket PC and when i switch it on it loads up the Blue "Tap the screen to set up your Pocket PC" screen. I do this then it goes into the align screen i tap the "cross hairs and it goes to align the screen, the problem is when i am fnished doing this it just starts the align screen all over again and i cant get past this point. i have tried the reset button on the side but no go. I can access the pocket pc from my laptop using the active sync adn i can view all the files and programs on the pocket pc thru my laptop, because i this i was wndering if i should find a a new display driver and load it on the pocket pc. Is this a good idea and if so where can i find a display driver for the iPAQ hp 4150._

_thanks_


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

PDA's don't have drivers. The entire system is stored on an internal ROM chip. There aren't many options beyond a hard reset on a PDA. There's nothing to install or reinstall as far as the basic functionality goes.


----------



## robg1969 (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks DoubleHelix, how do i go about a hard reset.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The manual will explain how to do this.


----------

